# Oil for mkIV 1.8 T



## byron07 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok so i have searched the forums with no luck, I was wondering what oil to use in a 1.8T cause the owners manual suggests 5w 40 or 5w 30 but the only Mobile 1 that sells and is approved is 0w 40, and then i just bought 5w 30 RP and so i am wondering which one is better?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil for mkIV 1.8 T (byron07)*

The updated oil spec is VW 502.00 rated oil. Mobil 1 in 0W-40, Castrol Syntec in 5W-40 and 0W-30, and Valvoline Synpower in 5W-40 claim to meet that.


----------



## wish2345 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Oil for mkIV 1.8 T (tjl)*

i run Castrol Syntec in 5W-40 in my 1.8t but i have some serious lifter tick after the car gets warm


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Oil for mkIV 1.8 T (wish2345)*

I'm running Mobil 0-40 and had the same issue. Changed the head gasket and I've recently started noticing some oil leaking. I'm going to try 5-40 next time.


----------



## hockey57 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Oil for mkIV 1.8 T (byron07)*

Rotella T 5w40 works great. It doesn't meet the spec. but works great.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i use castrol 5W-30. never had an issue


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

I've always used Syntec 5w40 with no problems. I ran M1 0w40 for a short while and the engine seemed to run rougher than it did with Syntec.


----------



## peplsuk (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Oil for mkIV 1.8 T (hockey57)*

x2


----------



## antithesis (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Oil for mkIV 1.8 T (peplsuk)*

i use castrol syntec 5W-30 = liquid gold..


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Oil for mkIV 1.8 T (antithesis)*

Mine runs great on semi synthetic 10w/40 mobil super s, £20 for 5 litres.


----------

